

Swedish rape warrant for Wikileaks' Assange cancelled - Throlkim
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11049316
Sweden has cancelled an arrest warrant for Wikileaks founder Julian Assange on accusations of rape and molestation.
======
Hagelin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1623022>

